# Help!! Our barn cat is stuck in a tree



## camurphy11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Our very elusive barn cat Maggie has been stuck up in a tree since 8am its now 340pm.  What can I /should I do???

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....485937453470.257969.517928470&type=1&theater


----------



## currycomb (Feb 2, 2012)

do you have an understanding fire department? going to need a very tall ladder, heavy leather gloves and a pet taxi. good luck.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 2, 2012)

Our cat always comes down on his own, but he takes his sweet time.   Good luck!  I hope yours comes down on it's own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2012)

How about getting out a can of tuna and putting it on the ground? Maybe she would come down for that.


----------



## camurphy11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks , our town doesn't even have own fire dept.  Its a regional one at best.  Just moved here not sure if they would be understanding at all.  I am hoping you all are right and will come down on her own.  We moved here couple of months ago and she is one of the two barn cats I adopted from previous owners.  Out of two she is the most stand offish one.  She comes around usually at night to eat , doesnt hang during day.   She has come to trust us more, and allows kids to pet her.  I am going to try tuna for the heck of it!  Thanks   I am really new but knew I would get some kind of help here .  I need to stay in touch more .


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 2, 2012)

What we do is wait until the morning of the 3rd day to see if they will come down on their own. Then if not one of my brothers would go up after it. I can only remember one cat that wouldn't come down.
Sometimes if they are people trusting you can talk them down, or into comeing lower and then they got down on their own later.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 2, 2012)

Wait awhile and she'll come down....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 2, 2012)

...Or... She'll fall asleep and fall out.  We've had 2 cats in trees resolve this way.  They can jump/fall about 25/30 feet and be just fine.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep....if cats in trees were a problem we'd be seeing more cat skeletons in the trees.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 2, 2012)

If you had her trained to know what a little bag of Whiskas Temptations sounds like she'd come down in a hurry!   My two barn cats will come to me pretty quick of they hear that bag shaken.

I had one of my cats stuck up in the very top part of the old house and she couldn't come down herself.  Put the big tall ladder up for her, called her a few times and she came down quite easily. On the ladder, not me going up there to get her.  You may want to try the ladder trick if the tree she's stuck up in isn't too thick.


----------



## camurphy11 (Feb 2, 2012)

The tree is pretty thin, not a lot of branches till very top. Ladder won't even come close to where she is


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 2, 2012)

You have at least 3 days before you really have to start worrying. And if you get some nice stinky cat food out and leave there for her she'll probably come down.


----------



## camurphy11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks well its been at least since 7-8 am this morning.  I put out can of tuna.  Will wait her out.  Shes just being so vocal up there.  She has been since we've met her very quiet, and hidden.


----------



## dwbonfire (Feb 2, 2012)

i know your worried but i would just wait it out, she should be able to get down herself. i'd start thinking about going up after her tomorrow afternoon if shes not down. good luck!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 3, 2012)

I see you said the tree is thin. Is there any other tree around that someone could climb. Last year my DD's cat went up a tree and would not come down. A friend of hers climbed up while we stood below with a sheet spread out holding it. And he dropped him into it. The cat scratched the tar out of him but the cat was ok. Good luck. I hope you get it down safely.


----------



## camurphy11 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well she is still up there, really crying.  My son is trying with a friend to help her out.  If that doesn't work a friend of my hubbys will come over tomorrow am with a van that has a boom.  :/


----------



## camurphy11 (Feb 3, 2012)

`a1q\
gt5Well she is still up there, really crying.  My son is trying with a friend to help her out.  If that doesn't work a friend of my hubbys will come over tomorrow am with a van that has a boom.  :/


----------

